# Scan Your Watch



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi.

I just thought i'd try and scan a watch instead of taking a photo and this is how it came out.










What do you think?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Not bad. Not exactly creative but clear. 

Later,

William


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

eBay used to be full of pictures of scanned watches before the advent of cheap, but good, digital cameras.

It was always weird to see one that was running....the second hand would appear to be seriously bent due it the movement of the hand and the scan light.


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

Not bad, and very inventive. Looks really good actually. Must be a brill scanner.

I am always amazed by the our abilities as a species to find new (to me anyway) ways of doing things. Incredible. I wouldn't have thought of this.

Now where did I put my scanner! 

James


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

My dad collected cameras years ago, he had a very basic pc with a very simple data base that he used to catalogue them. I remember before he had a printer he would take a photo of the screen for each one! Original "screenshot" I guess

I was scanning watches before I got a digi camera and yes if they were running you got a banana seconds hand


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I tried to scan my SM300. Terrible result, but the second hand wasn't bent. Oh well, no loss.









Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Tried that too with my Arktika... this is what I got :bag:










All the setting are as high as they can be but the focus is in the front of the case... probably I got this rubbish thing because the watch is too thick.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Kutusov said:


> Tried that too with my Arktika... this is what I got :bag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worthy of a Ebay listing


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's another scan with a thicker watch.

Still pretty good.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

What is your scanner? The DOF is fantastic.

Later,

William


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> What is your scanner? The DOF is fantastic.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Hi.

It's a Canon 5600F.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Bob66 said:


> Here's another scan with a thicker watch.
> 
> Still pretty good.


I had one of those watches! It's no thinner than the Arktika so my scanner must be rubbish! It's one of those all in one HP printers that I just keep for the scanner itself...


----------

